# Am I in the right place



## isco6 (Dec 21, 2010)

Just kidding. I am new to the site.Long time listener first time caller.
My goals are along the lines of recovering from a very severe lower back degeneration. My upper is built to destroy. I can shrug a house. My core has seen no work since the carter administration. My diet sucks my attitude gets me in trouble and I love tattoos.Nice to introduce my self.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 21, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*isco6* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## irish_2003 (Dec 22, 2010)

welcome to ironmagforums!!!


----------



## isco6 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you so much for the greetings.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 23, 2010)

Welcome to IM


----------



## bigcruz (Dec 23, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## isco6 (Dec 23, 2010)

You know it is hard to find friends. Thats why I prefer good people.No messy 
feelings just good to have around you know.


----------

